# Minx & Brooke in their new tartan coats



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Some pics of Minx and Brooke in their warm, fleece lined tartan coats. They even have little pockets.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

They look fantastic  & as always you take the most wonderful photos


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful pic's...I wonder what they will put in those pockets LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg they have to be models :shock: , i bet it's cold in NZ now :lol: we are puffing here for the moment 

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Your girls are beautiful. They belong in magazines. I love the coats too.

Leslie


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are really nice.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great coats - they look so cute! I love how you dress your girls the same it's cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How beautiful.....amazing pictures as usual!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh the little divas!!!!! They really should be modeling, They're so glamourous!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

So stylish!! The last two pictures just crack me up! Are they sleeping? They are just too cute!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats it. Two more chi's on my adorable long haired chihuahua's list.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> So stylish!! The last two pictures just crack me up! Are they sleeping? They are just too cute!


LOL They always end up going to sleep on me when I'm trying to take pics. But as soon as I put my camera away they generally are wide awake again. I think they find this modelling stuff very boring. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Your girls are just too beautiful for words! I looooove those coats! And what, pray tell, will they carry in their pockets? :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw i love love love how you dress them like twins!!! and those plast pics are great! i thought they were sniffing something at the same time.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Ooooooohhhhhhh, they look beautiful. :shock:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

How adorable! Especially those last two pics. How in the world do you get them to pose exactly alike? Love the jackets - they look nice and snuggly and warm. Course it's sort of hard for me to think about cold weather right now - in Florida it's running in the 90's now. Whew.....


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i love your puppy's expecally the jackets


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow must be cold there..they are a cute bunch


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. :angel8: 


Rachael Polachek said:


> And what, pray tell, will they carry in their pockets? :lol:





> 'nabi' "I wonder what they will put in those pockets"


LOL If Minx had her way she would fill them up with all the "goodies" she sometimes brings in thru' the cat door from outside - twigs, bark from the garden, dried leaves, etc. Then she settles down to chew on them. Brooke could fill hers with little pics of Lily, Bella and all the other wonderful chi's that I could print off from this site, but then her pockets would be overflowing because they're all so gorgeous. :laughing5:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

chimom said:


> How adorable! Especially those last two pics. How in the world do you get them to pose exactly alike? Love the jackets - they look nice and snuggly and warm. Course it's sort of hard for me to think about cold weather right now - in Florida it's running in the 90's now. Whew.....


Thank you chimom :happy7: They sometimes lie side by side if they're not in a bed but Brooke is such a snuggler she usually likes to lie on top of Minx, who eventually growls at her and moves away because she is being squashed. We've had temps in the morning of 0, -1, and -2 degrees Cent. where I am, not sure what that is in fahrenheit. The frosty morning is usually followed by a sunny day, but apparently a cold southerly wind and rain is on the way again.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love seeing these two they remind me alot of ozzy and Lily :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> I love seeing these two they remind me alot of ozzy and Lily :lol:


Clare, the girls and I are so flattered by that as we think Ozzy and Lily are really gorgeous. :angel8: :love3:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Wow! Love, love, love those angels!!! They're so pretty  I love the sleeping pics especially! You take fantastic photos.


----------

